

Bill Gates Annual Letter 2013 - dr1337
http://annualletter.gatesfoundation.org/2013.aspx?loc=en#nav=intro

======
gesman
There are millions of American people suffer from misery, depression, living
way below poverty line. Is helping African people is more noble than cleaning
mess at home?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Is it any less? They are suffering beyond anything most Americans can conceive
of. Should we strive to raise average grade testing 5 more points in an
American inner city - or give some kind of education to a poor 3rd-worlder?

Our problems (if you're reading this site on a computer I include you) are
1st-world problems. Its easy to piss on somebody else making a real effort,
sitting in a stuffed chair and snarfing cheetohs.

------
markjenson
Bill Gates' transition to tackle giant problems in developing countries had a
big impact, and I hope he continues down this path.

